# Marketplace Emails?



## Bucky (Jun 27, 2017)

Am I just missing something or is there just no notifications when someone replies to one of our ads? Thanks


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 27, 2017)

Bucky said:


> Am I just missing something or is there just no notifications when someone replies to one of our ads? Thanks


The Timeshare Marketplace is not part of the Bulletin Board.  Moving to _About the Rest of TUG_ forum.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 27, 2017)

whenever someone posts a message thru your ad, an instant email notification is sent to the email address on the ad.

these can regularly be intercepted by your spam/junk filters, so ensure you are checking them regularly.  (some are far more restrictive than others...earthlink and edu email addresses for example)


----------



## Bucky (Jun 28, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> whenever someone posts a message thru your ad, an instant email notification is sent to the email address on the ad.
> 
> these can regularly be intercepted by your spam/junk filters, so ensure you are checking them regularly.  (some are far more restrictive than others...earthlink and edu email addresses for example)



Thanks for your reply. There must be something wrong with my setup then. I had two messages in May about a property I was getting rid of and received no email notifications. I check my spam folder several times a day with no results.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 28, 2017)

the emails are all automated, perhaps change your email to something other than earthlink which regularly requires email senders to "verify" the email they send.

earthlink is one of the worst emails around for blocking spam.


----------



## Bucky (Jun 29, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> the emails are all automated, perhaps change your email to something other than earthlink which regularly requires email senders to "verify" the email they send.
> 
> earthlink is one of the worst emails around for blocking spam.



That's why I love it Brian! I will change my settings to reflect my iCloud email address. Thanks for your help.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 29, 2017)

its certainly effective at blocking spam!  

sadly notsomuch about filtering that spam from legitimate emails being sent!


----------



## Bucky (Jul 4, 2017)

OK. I changed my email to my iCloud address and sent myself a test message off my ad and it still never came through! I believe my settings must be messed up somewhere because I see no other complaints about it. But, since I've basically not changed anything in my account over the last 13yrs I'm baffled.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 4, 2017)

email you chose for your ad notification is still your earthlink.net email.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Brian. Obviously I'm a little out of my element but with your help I finally have the problem fixed. Thank you


----------

